# fun hunt test in utah county



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

i just wanted to see who is going to the practice test with the uvrc on saturday. i just signed up 3 dogs today 1 jr and 2 sr. don't worry about the cold there will be fire pits to keep warm. post if your going and if it's jr,sr or master. thanks!


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll be there!!! _(O)_ :mrgreen: 

I'll be running a jr (my 5 1/2 month pup) should be interesting being her first time :mrgreen: 

I'm tempted to run my older dog on the senior, but she is still in the recovering process. It's day to day

Can't wait until this weekend, see ya'll there.


----------

